
Made my first portfolio website. Looking for feedback - parmar_sahab
http://www.harjotsinghparmar.info/home.html
======
curtisblaine
\- Lighthouse score on PWA is 27/100 and Performance is 47/100

\- 404 on favicon

\- Uncaught TypeError: Cannot read property 'tagName' of null

\- Borders on icon should be of the same shape / ratio, while they are not
(Facebook is a perfect circle, the others are wider than higher at a different
ratio each)

\- Portrait.png is 349kb! That's a lot for an image.

\- shards.js is 125kb +75kb of CSS. Do you absolutely need it?

\- you're loading Bootstrap for a simple, one page site.

\- You're loading fontawesome for the social icons. 75kb for something that
you could find separately in svg or png practically everywhere.

\- You're loading three webfonts (Cedarville regular and cursive + Poppins)
for literally two lines of text.

\- You're loading the popper library and I don't see a single popup / tooltip

~~~
parmar_sahab
Thanks for the feedback curtis. :) I'll try to incorporate the changes.

